# Ordner erstellen zur besseren Übersicht in Eclipse



## babuschka (2. Dez 2004)

Hi!

ich habe ein kleines Problem... bzw ich weiss nicht ganz wie man das normal in Eclipse handhabt. 
Ich habe in Eclipse nun mein erstes grösseres Projekt. Ich habe in dem Projekt über 30 Dateien. Da diese alphabetisch im Package Explorer unteinander aufgelistet sind komme ich da manchmal durcheinander. Am liebsten hätte ich gerne "ähnliche Klassen" alle in mehreren  Unterordnern gesteckt die ich bei Bedarf aufklappen kann. 
Geht das denn so einfach? oder muss ich da irgendwelche Packages erstellen?

Gruß, 

Budinger


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2004)

Die Packages verwaltet Eclipse automatisch.
Also einfach Ordner erstellen.
Wenn du da drin dann eine Klasse erstellst ist sie schon im richtigen Package.
[unischersein]Beim verschieben musst du das glaub ich aber noch selbst ändern[/unsichersein]
PS: ich finde den Navigator schöner als den explorer


----------



## babuschka (2. Dez 2004)

Hi!

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, wenn ich bestehende Klassen in einen neuen Ordner verschiebe, diese nicht mehr die anderen Klassen ausserhalb dieses Ordners kennen. 
Wie kann ich das lösen?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2004)

Eclpise:
"Strg" + "Shift" + "o" => organize imports  :wink:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (3. Dez 2004)

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, denn Packages beeinflussen auch die Sichtbarkeit von Attributen und Methoden, die nicht explizit "public" oder "private" definiert sind: die sind nämlich nur im Package sichtbar.
-> eventuell Methoden/Attribute "public" definieren.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2004)

Sollte man sowieso immer explizit definieren.
Sonst entstehen nämlich solche Probleme


----------



## bygones (3. Dez 2004)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sollte man sowieso immer explizit definieren.
> Sonst entstehen nämlich solche Probleme


nein nicht, wenn man eben nur package internen zugang haben will


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2004)

@DBAC
Dafür gibts ja protected.
Find ich besser als einfach nichts zu schreiben.


----------



## jptc.org (3. Dez 2004)

Aber mal bitte nicht vergessen, dass es Unterschiede zwischen default (nichts) und protected gibt.

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programmierkurs_Java:_Schlüsselwörter#Zugriffsmodifizierer

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-news-center.org


----------

